# Ripley MTL/RDL RDTA



## Timwis (10/9/21)

The Vaping Gentlemen Club combine elements from their Rook and Bishop designs to bring us the Ripley!

Manufactured by Ambition Mods this really interests me as I have and rate highly both the Rook and Bishop, in fact the Bishop is the best MTL RTA I have used!





Features:


Best RDTA for MTL and RDL
Designed by The Vaping Gentlemen Club
Produced by Ambition Mods
High quality and elegant design concept
Material: SS316 stainless steel, POM, glass, silicone
Cooling grooves with holes on four levels for heat dissipation on the top cap
Interchangeable 510 drip tips for MTL and RDL included
Plug connections on top cap and base
Quick access to the deck by simply pulling off the top cap
Compact 2-post single-coil deck for MTL and RDL setups
Liquid delivery through "Xylemas" SS304 capillary tubes or mesh rollers
Easy wadding
Glass tank with 3.2 ml tank volume
Filling via the filling opening on the deck with a stainless steel stopper
2 opposite air inlets in the top cap
Air pins for air inlets (2 x 0.8, 2 x 1.0, 2 x 1.6, 2 x 1.8, 1 x blind) that can be exchanged using a plug-in system
Problem-free changing of the Air-Pins, even with installed coil and wadding
Lateral flow of the coil (on both sides or on one side)
Standard 510 base
22 mm base diameter
Color options: SS, Black, Gunmetal
Extensive accessories included
Additional air pins sold separately
RDTA optimized for MTL and RDL vaping styles



Package Contents:


1 x Ambition Mods Ripley MTL / RDL RDTA
1 x replacement glass, 3.2 ml
1 x 510 drip tip MTL
1 x 510 drip tip RDL
2 x Air-Pins 0.8 mm
2 x Air-Pins 1.0 mm
2 x Air-Pins 1.6 mm
2 x Air-Pins 1.8 mm
1 x blind pin
2 x Xylemas SS304 capillary tubes
4 x mesh strips
1 x spare parts
1 x multi-tool
1 x instruction manual

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance (10/9/21)

Following +1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/9/21)

Same deck as the bishop. I haven't stop using the bishop since I wicked it beginning of the week. This is definitely in my radar!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (10/9/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Same deck as the bishop. I haven't stop using the bishop since I wicked it beginning of the week. This is definitely in my radar!


Using mine with my favourite MTL drip tip!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (10/9/21)

It's crazy how quiet this rta is. Even when not firing you cannot hear the air being pulled in.

Still playing around with the coil and seems this rta likes simpler wire better. Raised it maybe a 1mm or so as you recommend and it's soo good. Desserts and desserty Tobaccos are shining in this rta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (10/9/21)

Ruwaid said:


> It's crazy how quiet this rta is. Even when not firing you cannot hear the air being pulled in.
> 
> Still playing around with the coil and seems this rta likes simpler wire better. Raised it maybe a 1mm or so as you recommend and it's soo good. Desserts and desserty Tobaccos are shining in this rta.


How well it micro manages the e-liquid to the wick yet never a hint of a dry hit is quite amazing, pull the whole top section off and no e-liquid escapes out the tank yet somehow it draws e-liquid into the wick when taking a draw, quite outstanding engineering! And Yep absolutely silent! Many an Expro 4 user will think that can't be beat for how quiet and smooth it is, they would be wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ryan69 (11/9/21)

Who are the main guys for
Ambition mods in south africa


----------



## Timwis (11/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Who are the main guys for
> Ambition mods in south africa


@Ruwaid bought the Bishop but think he might of ordered from China, sure he will confirm or if he bought from South Africa give the info!


----------



## Ryan69 (11/9/21)

Ooo if he ordered it from China then his the man I want to talk to


----------



## Ryan69 (11/9/21)

Old school vaper love those simple builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Old school vaper love those simple builds


You calling me old? I suppose you have a point!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/21)

Reminds me of this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/21)

Silver said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> View attachment 239021




Or even:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/9/21)

Ha ha that’s great @Timwis !

this sounds like a great RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (13/9/21)

Ripley and Bishop and nobody immediately thought of Aliens?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/9/21)

Timwis said:


> @Ruwaid bought the Bishop but think he might of ordered from China, sure he will confirm or if he bought from South Africa give the info!


 Correct @Timwis got it from 3Fvape as no one stocks it locally according to my knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (17/9/21)

Like the look of the Ripley don't know why Ambition mods has just got my attention lately


----------



## Timwis (27/10/21)

It had to happen!!!! The Bishop is that good I had to buy the follow up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (4/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruwaid (5/11/21)

Looking forward to your review @Timwis Really love the bishop mtl experience. Wonder how this compares.


----------



## Ryan69 (5/11/21)

Can't wait for this review. 
On the look out for a mtl/rdl tank for my brunhilde sbs and I just love rdta tanks


----------



## Ruwaid (5/11/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Can't wait for this review.
> On the look out for a mtl/rdl tank for my brunhilde sbs and I just love rdta tanks


Hopefully this one becomes available in SA


----------

